# If you wanna buy a nice and 100% compatible Usb Wifi adapter buy one of these they are great !



## christhegeek (Apr 30, 2019)

If you are looking to buy a really compatible and trustworthy wifi usb adapter for freebsd
Search ebay with these keywords copy the entire text:    RTL8812AU 1200M 5G Wireless Network Card USB 3 Wi-Fi-Receiver
and paste it on ebay search.

I'm using it right now and it is crazy compatible with freebsd out of the box !
_(and with linux  after you install the opensource driver if you are using ubuntu)
Did i mention is cheap as hell ? 
-----------------------
Second:
 Also for compatible wifi adapters you could grab a belkin f7d1101  wifi adapter which is also compatible with freebsd _


----------



## SubarcticDarner (May 7, 2019)

EDIMAX's RTL8812AU version has issues (for me). Whenever I performed an rsync to a remote file server, the interface would lock up and I'd be forced to reboot. Allegedly, -rxcsum and -rxcsum6 would do the trick but it didn't work for me. Also, the IEEE80211 stack seems to throw some errors. But it certainly was a reprieve from the issues of the RTL8192CUS implementation. Then again, it keeps causing my lagg(4) port to choke at times.

I think more work is needed before I can move it to production, which is why I've accepted plain-jane Ethernet.

Speaking of which, does anyone have reference sheets for programming these chipsets? I'd like to review the implementations. Or is the only option to refer to the mini-CD's source (for Linux) provided by the manufacturer?


----------



## christhegeek (May 9, 2019)

I have tested streaming video and downloading(for many days/nights) and other adapters may have problems with that stop working or something this was the most trustworthy and i have tested a hell out of wifi adapters .




SubarcticDarner said:


> EDIMAX's RTL8812AU version has issues (for me). Whenever I performed an rsync to a remote file server, the interface would lock up and I'd be forced to reboot. Allegedly, -rxcsum and -rxcsum6 would do the trick but it didn't work for me. Also, the IEEE80211 stack seems to throw some errors. But it certainly was a reprieve from the issues of the RTL8192CUS implementation. Then again, it keeps causing my lagg(4) port to choke at times.
> 
> I think more work is needed before I can move it to production, which is why I've accepted plain-jane Ethernet.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have reference sheets for programming these chipsets? I'd like to review the implementations. Or is the only option to refer to the mini-CD's source (for Linux) provided by the manufacturer?


----------



## SubarcticDarner (May 15, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> I have tested streaming video and downloading(for many days/nights) and other adapters may have problems with that stop working or something this was the most trustworthy and i have tested a hell out of wifi adapters .



May I know which FreeBSD version you're having such success? My issue, with my adapter, is seen on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3.

Also, do you have a link to a blog/article for "testing" these adapters? I've done just simple ICMP-echo - 100x and HTTP GET for files of sized 1M, 10M, 100M, and 1000M. In OpenBSD, tcpbench comes standard; would I have to learn how to use netperf?


----------



## scottro (May 15, 2019)

I had ordered a DLink adapter, FreeBSD didn't even see it.  :-(.  



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CL58JYQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SubarcticDarner (May 15, 2019)

scottro said:


> I had ordered a DLink adapter, FreeBSD didn't even see it.  :-(.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CL58JYQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I'd review the `VID:PID` of the device; it may not be in the probe list, https://wikidevi.com/wiki/D-Link_DWA-171_rev_A1
FreeBSD/12.0-REL usbdevs


----------

